# Lopi Yankee Bay Control Board



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

I noticed some differences between the manual that came with my stove and the manual currently on the Travis website - specifically concerning the control board and the air control.  I know that with my stove, the control board modulates the exhaust fan speed depending on the heat setting (it says you can leave the air control alone for the most part, just adjust it occasionally as the stove gets dirty).  In the new manual, it appears that the air control needs to be adjusted for each heat setting.  Does anybody know if there were changes to the control board between the 2006 and current model years?  If there were, what were the changes.  As I mentioned in another post, I'm having some issues with combustion air flow on lower heat settings.


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes they changed the board for one board to work with both the small and large pellet stoves that use a control board.


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> Yes they changed the board for one board to work with both the small and large pellet stoves that use a control board.



Ok - is there any big functional difference between the old and new board?


----------



## JBlank912 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am have the control board manual that I downloaded from Hearthtools.com (thanks) before they had to remove the Travis parts from there web site. If you PM me your email address I can send it to you. This might give you some of the information that you want.


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

JRB said:
			
		

> I am have the control board manual that I downloaded from Hearthtools.com (thanks) before they had to remove the Travis parts from there web site. If you PM me your email address I can send it to you. This might give you some of the information that you want.



I had an old bookmark to the page with the manual on it, and I was able to download it.  It looks like my control board is pretty much the same.  I'll just have to play around with the stove some more and see if the problem cleared up with the door sealing a little better.  Thanks for the info though - I didn't think the check that manual.

Does anyone know where I could get an actual service manual for this stove though?  It seems like it would be pretty useful.


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris, I just sent you a PM...I have the Travis service manual.


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 29, 2008)

Post Date:   1/18/06
End Date:   12/31/09
New (2006) Avalon Pellet Control Board - Installation, Programming and Diagnostics


We are pleased to announce a new pellet control board which is now in 
production and included in new pellet stoves and inserts starting at the 
serial numbers shown below.

    Model    Serial No
    Newport     2301-127536 (REV 2)
    Newport Bay     2301-323217 (REV 2)
    Astoria     2303-930271 (REV 2)
    Astoria Bay     2304-08457 (REV 2)


There are several features on the new control board that you will want to know 
about.  The new board has all push button controls - no knobs!   The new board 
has several diagnostic functions that will help you quickly troubleshoot an 
event where the stove stops functioning and faults.  The timing functions have 
been adjusted slightly to reduce incidences of the fire blowing out on the 
lowest pellet feed rate.  This new control board is universal - the same board 
can be used with either large (Astoria & Astoria Bay) or small (Newport & 
Newport Bay) pellet units.  The new control board is not compatible with the 
older 900 Series pellet stoves and inserts. 

We have assigned part number 250-00011 for the new control board.   Orders for 
replacement boards for Astoria and Newport series pellet appliances will be 
filled with the new control boards.  The board, when you receive it, is ready 
to install in large pellet appliances (Astoria and Astoria Bay).  If 
installing the board into a small pellet appliance (Newport or Newport Bay) 
you will need to re-program it. This is a simple process of pushing several 
buttons and observing a pattern of flashing lights.   

Click on the link below to see complete instructions for installing, 
programming and using the diagnostic functions.

We believe this control board is a substantial improvement over past control 
boards.  We think you will agree.

Here is the service guide
im not sure if it is Password protected for dealers only if you can download it let me know and i will put it on my server
http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/17601431.pdf


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 29, 2008)

Technical Notices         
Post Date:   6/1/07
End Date:   12/31/10
Avalon Small Pellet Stove Control Board Update


We have received feedback from the field concerning nuisance faulting of the flow switch
circuit on our small pellet appliances, the Newport and Newport Bay. This occasional faulting
can persist even after diligent trouble shooting and cleaning of the appliance. It is not
a common issue, but it has prompted a minor change to the control board programming.

The issue can occur when you first start the unit, or when the stove changes from "start
mode" to "run mode". During these two circumstances, the combustion blower has 15 seconds
to establish adequate vacuum within the pellet stove, or the board will signal a #2
fault code indicating a flow switch fault. To address these issues, it became apparent that
the combustion blower sometimes needs longer than the allotted 15 seconds to establish
the required vacuum pressure.

As a result, the following changes have been made to the control board programming:

1. The flow switch fault timer has been increased from 15 to 70 seconds. This change will
allow the combustion blower adequate time to create the needed pressure within the stove.

2. If the flow switch opens during the "run mode", the board will send line voltage to the
combustion blower for up to 70 seconds. The increase in blower speed will allow the flow
switch to close before the fault timer expires. Once the flow switch closes, the board will
return the combustion blower to its previous set speed.

If you have a pellet stove that is experiencing this type of nuisance faulting of the flow
switch circuit, then you should replace the old control board with a reprogrammed control
board. The new programming is listed in our database as number "49", and the boards are
reprogrammed in house. The way to distinguish the old boards, numbered "46", from the
new boards is the number "49" written on the back of the new board in black marker. (See
Figure 1)

We have already reprogrammed all of our service control boards and are in the process
of making these changes to our Avalon Newport and Newport Bay inventory. The
new pellet stove inventory will be distinguished by a "Rev. 3" notation on the serial
number label that is on the box.

Note: If you currently stock pellet control boards and would like them updated, please
send them back along with a RMA form to have them reprogrammed and sent back to
you.

her is a link to the PDF file
http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/Bulletin_1821.pdf


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2008)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> ....im not sure if it is Password protected for dealers only if you can download it let me know and i will put it on my server
> http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/17601431.pdf



Rod, the file opened up just fine for me.


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> Technical Notices
> Post Date:   6/1/07
> End Date:   12/31/10
> Avalon Small Pellet Stove Control Board Update
> ...



Wow, that really sounds like the issue I've been having, but I have a Yankee Bay.  Any idea if this update applies to the larger stoves as well?


----------



## jkp77 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi ~ I don't mean to butt in on the conversation, but I wanted to make sure I was following correctly. The topic started out as Yankee Bay Control Board. Then the replies were talking about the Avalon Stoves... Is the control board made by Travis or Avalon... 
Again, sorry to slow down the coversation so I can catch up... I think I need to replace my board as well...


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

jkp77 said:
			
		

> Hi ~ I don't mean to butt in on the conversation, but I wanted to make sure I was following correctly. The topic started out as Yankee Bay Control Board. Then the replies were talking about the Avalon Stoves... Is the control board made by Travis or Avalon...
> Again, sorry to slow down the coversation so I can catch up... I think I need to replace my board as well...



Travis makes both Lopi and Avalon.  The Yankee Bay is basically the same as the Astoria Bay.  Are you having the same problem with yours?


----------



## jkp77 (Oct 29, 2008)

The problem I have with mine is: 
I feel if the combustion time (i guess that means the amount of time the heat core is on) were longer I would have every fire start. At present, with a 50/50 of wood and corn pellets it does not ignite. Sometimes it catches just toward the end of the cycle, and sometimes it does not catch at all.
Does this sound correct?


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

jkp77 said:
			
		

> The problem I have with mine is:
> I feel if the combustion time (i guess that means the amount of time the heat core is on) were longer I would have every fire start. At present, with a 50/50 of wood and corn pellets it does not ignite. Sometimes it catches just toward the end of the cycle, and sometimes it does not catch at all.
> Does this sound correct?



I've never had a problem with mine lighting.  The problem I have is that sometimes when it is on heat setting 1 or 2, it will light, and then just after the startup cycle is complete it will show a #2 Flow Switch Fault.  It seems that all the gaskets are sealed well, so this leads me to think it is the control board - especially since it is intermittent.


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are burning corn you are just looking for more problems in the future with the stove Falling apart because the corn gasses are eating way at the stove
Check the Impeller of your combustion blower to be sure all the fins are still there.
it is just galvanized steel.
UNLIKE the high dollar corn vent you have it connected to.


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

Rod,

I appreciate your help in finding those technical notices.  Do you know if this might apply to the large stove as well?  Have you seen this issue before?


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 29, 2008)

chris_v said:
			
		

> Rod,
> 
> I appreciate your help in finding those technical notices.  Do you know if this might apply to the large stove as well?  Have you seen this issue before?




Do you have a insert or a free stand?

their are MANY service Bulletins and fixes for the large pellet stove and it depends on if you have a insert or free stand and what year it was made

*INSERT*
*Product Change Bulletins*
Fuel Gate Added to Large Avalon Pellet Stoves and Inserts (Bulletin #2009)
Improvements to Astoria Bay Pellet Insert In Production Starting At Serial No. 2304-07952
Multi-Fuel Fire Pot Now Included
New Control Board - 7/2/2004 - SN 2304-07550
New Convection Blower Mount - 7/2/2004 - SN 2304-07550
Three Changes to Avalon Pellet Appliances (2006)

*Service Bulletins*
Changes to Avalon Pellet Control Board Label
Convection Blower Mount Retrofit - Astoria and Astoria Bay
New (2006) Avalon Pellet Control Board - Installation, Programming and Diagnostics
New Control Board for 2003 Astoria and Astoria Bay
New Wiring Kit Allows DVS Insert, DVL Insert, All Pellet Inserts and New Flush Wood Insert To Be Hardwired Into House Power. No More Blower Cords Across The Hearth!
Pellet Heater Door Adjustment
Pellet Troubleshooting Guide
Pellet Wiring Diagram
Restrictor Adjustment using a Magnahelic on Large Pellet Heaters
Service Tips for Sluggish Burning Large Pellet Stoves or Large Pellet Inserts.
Field "Tune-Up Kit" Available. 

*Free standing*
*Product Change Bulletins*
Fuel Gate Added to Large Avalon Pellet Stoves and Inserts (Bulletin #2009)
Improvements to Astoria In Production Starting With Serial No. 2303-928717
Multi-Fuel Fire Pot Now Included
New Astoria 2003 Introduced - 10/29/2003 - SN 2303-927118
New Control Board - 5/20/2004 - SN 2303-927680
New Convection Blower Mount - 5/20/2004 - SN 2303-927680
Three Changes to Avalon Pellet Appliances (2006)

*Service Bulletins*
Changes to Avalon Pellet Control Board Label
Convection Blower Mount Retrofit - Astoria and Astoria Bay
New (2006) Avalon Pellet Control Board - Installation, Programming and Diagnostics
New Control Board for 2003 Astoria and Astoria Bay
Pellet Heater Door Adjustment
Pellet Troubleshooting Guide
Pellet Wiring Diagram
Restrictor Adjustment using a Magnahelic on Large Pellet Heaters
Service Tips for Sluggish Burning Large Pellet Stoves or Large Pellet Inserts.
Field "Tune-Up Kit" Available.


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

Rod,

The stove is an insert and it was built in 2006.  I'm not sure what the serial number is.  However, the service bulletins that particularly interest me right now are:  

Pellet Heater Door Adjustment
Pellet Troubleshooting Guide 
Restrictor Adjustment using a Magnahelic on Large Pellet Heaters
Service Tips for Sluggish Burning Large Pellet Stoves or Large Pellet Inserts. 

Thanks.


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is a note on the changes made in 2006 and below that is the links to the notices you asked for.
Post Date:   10/4/06
End Date:   12/31/09
Three Changes to Avalon Pellet Appliances (2006)


We are making three changes to our Avalon pellet appliances you will want to 
note.  One change simplifies using the large freestanding stoves, another 
change simplifies using all stoves and inserts and the third change allows 
considerably flexibility in the choice of fuel that can be burned in the large 
pellet inserts and freestanding units. These changes are bring phased into 
production one model at a time. Because of our "first built - first shipped" 
inventory process, you may see the changes gradually.

1. Deleting Control Panel Door: We are no longer placing a cover door over the 
control panel of the large Astoria pellet stoves. The Newport pellet stove 
design does not include a cover over the controls, and this change makes the 
features of the large and small stoves more uniform. Our control board is 
attractive and allows your customer to see the stove settings and operation 
status by observing the LED lights.

2. Deleting Ash Drawer Latch: We no longer include a latch on the ash drawer 
of the large and small pellet stove and insert. Our pellet appliances seal 
well without this added operation and cost and have been proven not to need a 
latched ash drawer.

3. New Multi-Fuel Fire Pot: A new fire pot is included in the large pellet 
freestanding stoves and inserts. This new design provides greater air flow so 
your customers can burn wood pellets with a higher ash content or burn a corn-
wood pellet mix up to 50-50 proportions by volume. I know this will become an 
important selling point in many areas where corn is readily available at a 
good price. Please note, shelled corn used in a fuel mix must be free of husk 
and cob fragments, have a moisture content of 15% or less and must be mixed 
thoroughly with the wood pellets.

The change in fire pot is noted as a Revision (Rev Number) on the shipping 
carton label of the of the large pellet stoves and inserts. There also is a 
brightly colored label that states: "New Multi-fuel Fire Pot Included" on the 
box.

This new fire pot is also compatible as a retrofit to previously manufactured 
large pellet stoves and inserts that have the double latch system on the door. 
You may order the multi-fuel fire pot using SKU# 250-00128 if you have 
customers with a compatible large pellet stove or insert who want to burn a 
corn/wood pellet mix.

Please note the following serial numbers that mark the implementation of the 
double latch system. The multi-fuel fire pot can be used on the models shown 
below with that serial number or higher.

             Model           Serial Number
            Astoria           2303-928823
          Astoria Bay         2304-08052

We will continue to stock the existing style fire pot for large pellet stoves 
and inserts manufactured prior to the double latch doors.

The smaller Newport and Newport Bay models do not have enough combustion air to
operate to our expectations with a corn mix, so a multi-fuel fire pot will not 
be an option on the small units.

Please update your floor models as necessary when older models are sold out.

End of notice
********************************************************************

List of links

Pellet Heater Door Adjustment  http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/17601387.pdf  door adjustment
Pellet Troubleshooting Guide http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/pellet_ts_guide.pdf
Restrictor Adjustment using a Magnahelic on Large Pellet Heaters http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/873.pdf
Service Tips for Sluggish Burning Large Pellet Stoves or Large Pellet Inserts.  http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/1513-2.pdf

*****************************************************************************

You might want to look at this also
http://www.travisdealer.com/TechnicalNotices/862.pdf  New Control Board for 2003 Astoria and Astoria Bay

and also on the note below it links the Sercice tips for sluggish stove notice above.

Post Date:   9/19/05
End Date:   12/31/09
Improvements to Astoria Bay Pellet Insert In Production Starting At Serial No. 2304-07952


Several important improvements were made to the Astoria Bay Insert beginning 
3/3/05 with Serial No. 2304-07952.  These improvements include: (A) Air wash 
cover plates installed, (B) Rope gasket installed in upper (inner) door 
corners, (C) Air Deflector(s) installed, (D) Sealant tape gasket installed in 
hopper lid.  Please note: We added these upgrades to all the Astoria Bay 
Inserts in inventory, so you may find stoves with serial numbers prior to the 
number referenced above with the the upgrades. The orange sealing gasket on 
the underside of the hopper lid is the indicator a unit has the upgrades. 
These upgrades are the same as those offered in our Large Pellet Tune-Up Kit, 
SKU# 93007342.

Please click on the link below to view our Bulletin #1513-2 which explains 
more about routine door adjustments during servicing and the tune-up kit.
Also click on the Service Bulletin on the Astoria Bay web page, "Service Tips 
for sluggish Burning Large Pellet Units.


----------



## jkp77 (Oct 29, 2008)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> If you are burning corn you are just looking for more problems in the future with the stove Falling apart because the corn gasses are eating way at the stove
> Check the Impeller of your combustion blower to be sure all the fins are still there.
> it is just galvanized steel.
> UNLIKE the high dollar corn vent you have it connected to.



I will check the impeller, but I litterally just started to burn corn last week for the first time.


----------



## chris_v (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot Rod!  I'll be sure to let everyone know what I figure out is going on with my stove.


----------



## jscaudle (Dec 8, 2008)

We have just installed a Avalon Newport Bay- SN 2302-323893 - mfg in 8/06. It worked for a day but, after checking fuses and connections, we cannot get the control panel to power up after that first time. No lights display at all. Can you suggest additional troubleshooting or do you think we need a new control panel although it seems the 2302 was not included in that recall and this was mfg after that time.
Sure would appreciate some assistance as we are in a pretty remote corner of the Panhandle of Texas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## z71chevy505 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 2006 yankee bay pellet stove. And every year it comes up with a flow switch fault this year is no different. i have replaced the switch twice. and it keeps happening. i have noticed that when the stove is on manual mode it works fine, but when you switch it to auto mode. It soots up the inside, the flame gets lazy and the fault occurs. the lopi dealer that was in town was no help. another posting said the control board was the problem, but never said it fixed the problem. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## imacman (Oct 25, 2010)

z71chevy505 said:
			
		

> ....i have noticed that when the stove is on manual mode it works fine, but when you switch it to auto mode......



Manual mode and Auto w/ thermostat are basically the same thing.  The thermostat just takes the place of you pushing the switch to "manual"....there should be no difference otherwise, AFAIK.

I had a 2005 Astoria and never saw any difference between manual & Auto.


----------



## imacman (Oct 25, 2010)

PS  I also have a pellet stove Service Guide from Travis Ind. that might help.....it's from 1999, but the stoves haven't changed much and it might give you some ideas.  Send me a PM with your regular email address and I'll send it to you.

BTW, since the stove gives a draft error, and replacing the switch hasn't helped, have you cleaned/replaced the vacuum tube, and made sure the fitting it attaches to is clear?

Has the combustion blower been removed, cleaned, and the exhaust chamber it goes into cleaned completely?


----------



## z71chevy505 (Oct 26, 2010)

poolsharks@thuntek.net
and yes i have removed the exhaust blower, but did not clean it. could a little build up on the blades cause it not to have any vacuum at the flow tube.


----------



## imacman (Oct 26, 2010)

z71chevy505 said:
			
		

> poolsharks@thuntek.net
> and yes i have removed the exhaust blower, but did not clean it. could a little build up on the blades cause it not to have any vacuum at the flow tube.



Probably not, but anything is possible.  As I mentioned above, make sure the ENTIRE vacuum tube & stove fitting is clear...if it's the least bit blocked, the vacuum switch may not work.


----------



## fishsniffer (Oct 30, 2010)

I just started having this problem with my Yankee Bay on the lowest heat setting. 

I checked the blower, did the "dollar bill" test on the gasket. 

I found that running the stove on heat setting number 2 makes the problem go away.

EDIT: I also pulled the damper out from zero to position one.


----------



## imacman (Oct 30, 2010)

fishsniffer said:
			
		

> .....I found that running the stove on heat setting number 2 makes the problem go away.    EDIT: I also pulled the damper out from zero to position one.



Running on the lowest setting on most any stove is tough.  And when I had my Astoria, I NEVER was able to run the stove with the air control on "0".....when the stove is squeaky clean, I could run on "1"......as the stove got very dirty, I slowly opened it up.  Farthest I ever had it open was 2 1/2.


----------



## z71chevy505 (Nov 2, 2010)

I had the problem again and the stove turned off. I thought it turned off! I heard a buzzing noise and found that the blower motor was turning real slow. I ordered a new motor to see if it fixed the problem.


----------



## imacman (Nov 2, 2010)

z71chevy505 said:
			
		

> I had the problem again and the stove turned off. I thought it turned off! I heard a buzzing noise and found that the blower motor was turning real slow. I ordered a new motor to see if it fixed the problem.



Which blower?


----------



## z71chevy505 (Nov 2, 2010)

exhaust blower


----------



## imacman (Nov 2, 2010)

Did you try hooking the old one to straight 120v AC power to see if it ran at full speed?  If so, it could be the control board.  Also, I'd clean the blower real good and spray some WD40 into the bearings and see if that helped.


----------



## z71chevy505 (Nov 2, 2010)

cleaned it out and ran  for 2 hours. reinstalled again and happened again.  replacing blower motor first if happens will try and check voltage going to motor. and go from there!


----------

